# wie kann man Daten von optionsboxen in VBA excel auslesen



## Rennhase (8. Juni 2007)

hallo an alle, wie kann ich daten aus optionsboxen in einem VB-excel formular - also entweder JA oder NEIN irgendwie auslesen und dann in meinem excel blatt speichern also halt so, dass dasteht was ich angeklickt hab. Was muss ich da machen?

PS. Mit textboxen und kombinationsfeldern kann ichs schon, die optionsboxen fehlen mir halt noch

danke schonma 
gruß


----------



## Alex F. (8. Juni 2007)

```
if optionsbutton.value <> 0 then 
 call msgbox ("option eingeschaltet!")
else
 call msgbox ("option ausgeschaltet!")
end if
```


----------



## Rennhase (8. Juni 2007)

also bei gibts jez nen button "daten übernehmen". und ne auswahl mit 2 optionsboxen JA oder NEIN

mein code sieht jez so aus, da stimmt aber etwas noch nich und ich weiß ned was es is

   Private Sub Daten_übernehmen_Click()
   Dim letzte_Zeile As Long
   letzte_Zeile = Range("A65536").End(xlUp).Offset(1, 0).Row
   Cells(letzte_Zeile, 1) = OptionButton.Value
   If OptionButton.Value > 0 Then
   Call MsgBox("option eingeschaltet!")
   Else
   Call MsgBox("option ausgeschaltet!")
   End If
   End Sub

ich krieg immer einen fehler in Zeile 4 und zwar Laufzeitfehler 424 - Objekt erforderlich

weiß jemand weiter
ich möchte nur die auswahl der boxen JA und NEIN nennen und dann übertragen

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## Alex F. (11. Juni 2007)

du musst natürlich für 


```
If OptionButton.Value > 0 Then
```
den Namen deines Optionbuttons einsetzen !

Grüsse bb

PS: Benutze bitte die tags  [CODE] oder [code=vb]  dann ist der code lesbarer


----------

